# What are these things?



## agp (Dec 23, 2012)

Just ate at Morimoto's tonight and have a question - what are these little green things on top of the fish?
http://www.nycgo.com/articles/steamed-halibut-with-black-bean-sauce-from-morimoto

They did not taste like anything at all...


----------



## cmatic84 (Dec 23, 2012)

They look like some variety of microgreens, maybe micro cilantro?


----------



## miketayl0r (Dec 23, 2012)

Some sort of micro herb or green. Recipe says cilantro and scallions..


----------



## slowtyper (Dec 24, 2012)

miketayl0r said:


> Some sort of micro herb or green. Recipe says cilantro and scallions..



Looks like pea shoots to me


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 24, 2012)

Micro Coriander/cilantro.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Dec 24, 2012)

For me, I think pea shoots have a leaf shape that is different. But I don't know what these ones are.


----------



## agp (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone know what store I would be able to find micro cilantro at?


----------



## miketayl0r (Dec 25, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Looks like pea shoots to me



Way off brother. Pea shoots are long with small leaves.


----------



## berko (Dec 26, 2012)

looks like cress to me...


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 26, 2012)

agree with scotchef, i grow a lot of herbs and vegetables at home and those definitely look like sproutso f cilantro/coriander


----------



## la2tokyo (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it's just scallions. In Japanese food we peel off the layers, stack them up and then cut into slivers. They can be straight or curly, depending on the direction you cut in. Usually we use "Tokyo Negi" which is the size between a scallion and a leek.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Dec 27, 2012)

Micro cilantro and negi stacked and cut on a bias.
If you put the negi in ice water they usually curl up like that.


----------

